# mmmm, tasty!



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

maybe I had a longer day than I thought, as I was scanning the "new posts" page, this one just mad me laugh. I was kind of scannig new posts so the topic titles just ran together  !!!!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

That is funny!


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hilarious!!!!LMAO


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

good one lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

They really are not that bad tasting, kinda like bullfrogs, not chicken.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, they aren't that bad. I've had them once or twice.

Good Find!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> They really are not that bad tasting, kinda like bullfrogs, not chicken.


I thought bull frogs tasted like chicken  now i'm confused


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

I'd put this one in the OGF comedy corner, funny.


----------

